# Which?



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Does anyone subscribe to Which?

If so, would it be possible to obtain the report for headphones done on 19th Sept 2006.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Just cancelled my Which? subscription but still have access 'til January 

What do you need to know or would you like me to copy and paste the info into pm for you?

There are various sections: Best Buys and Compare Products are the most useful but there isn't a chart like they do in the magazine; or there are individual reviews on each product listed:

AKG
K24PK66

Beyerdynamic
DTX900

Bose
QuietComfort 2
Triport

Creative
HN-700CB2530

Etymotic
ER 6i Isolator

Grado
SR60
SR80

JVC
HA-FX55
Koss
KSC75

Logitech
Wireless MP3/iPod

Panasonic
RP-HC300
RP-HNJ50

Philips
SBC HN050
SBC HC8580
SHE9501

Saitek
A-350

Sennheiser
PXC 250
HD 435
PX 100
CX 300
RS 130

Shure
E3c

Sony
MDR-ED21LP
MDR-NC6
MDR-RF820RK
MDR-NC11

Technics
RP-F350

Thomson
HED25ANC


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Paul - what was the best buy in the sub Â£50, earbud variety?

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Nando said:


> Paul - what was the best buy in the sub Â£50, earbud variety?
> 
> Cheers
> Ryan





> Don't Buys
> Apart from the Sennheiser CX 300 we would advise you to steer clear of the other plugs we tested.
> 
> Our listeners described them as harsh and lacking in bass. They're tricky to fit and once in, they can amplify the sound of head movements and noises when you knock the cable.
> ...












The Sennheiser CX 300 (Â£32) are plugs which you push into the ear canal.

Unlike most other plugs we tested, the sound is good. Our listening panel described them as having 'surprisingly good bass' and offering 'powerful and energetic' sound.

However, the Sennheiser CX300 are average when it comes to comfort and adjusting the fit. One member of our listening panel struggled to get them to fit properly. Because you push them right inside your ear canal the Sennheiser CX 300 are superb at keeping sound in. So, if you're on a busy train, those around you won't have to put up with your music too. They're average for shielding sound but should block out some unwanted

The Sennheiser CX300 are light and compact making them perfect for portable use. They weigh 10 grams â€" the lightest headphones we tested. The Y-shaped silver cord is 103cm so they might not be suitable for use at home unless you're sat right next to your hi-fi.The Sennheiser CX300 are supplied with three sizes of interchangeable plastic ear plugs.

Pros: Good sound, very light and compact, superb at keeping sound in, includes three sizes of interchangeable plastic ear plugs.

Cons: Average at blocking out unwanted sounds, average comfort, can be difficult to fit.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Bose
> QuietComfort 2


I just got the Quiet Comfort 3s  A bit smaller than the 2s and very comfortable  and sound 8)

http://www.bose.co.uk/GB/en/home-entert ... /index.jsp


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Widget said:


> Does anyone subscribe to Which?
> 
> If so, would it be possible to obtain the report for headphones done on 19th Sept 2006.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Err, why would you value the opinions of folk who generally test washing machines, for an audio item? Their panels are far better suited to the Daz doorstep test or what fleece to buy, rather than slecting a piece of acoustice engineering.

This is illustrated by their broadbrush and very unscientific dismissal of in-ear phones by the housewives.

You'd be better to check out the reviews on Amazon by people who have actually bought the products.

For my frame of reference, I have used the Shure Ec3s ear buds for a couple of years now and find them both comfortable and highly tonally enjoyable to listen to.

Not a Which fan. :wink:


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

CNET do a good review here:
http://reviews.cnet.com/4323-6531_7-650 ... ml?tag=dir


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

thanks Paul


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Gary, the main problem I have with ear bud 'phones is the lack of comfort. I was primarily using the which report for the exact reason you highlighted. I wanted a panel of Daz doorstep challengers to grade the ear buds on the comfort factor.

From there, I could then research the technical side.

Mark, (of whom it's all about), Good report, thank you 

Sim, I'm gonna have to get me a pair of those Quiet Comfort 3s. My best man Adam phoned me about an hour after he bought the 2s last year to tell me that he'd listened to a whole album sat next to the washing machine :lol:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Sorry NaughTTy, I'm sorted now, thanks anyway


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Widget said:


> Gary, the main problem I have with ear bud 'phones is the lack of comfort. I was primarily using the which report for the exact reason you highlighted. I wanted a panel of Daz doorstep challengers to grade the ear buds on the comfort factor.
> 
> From there, I could then research the technical side.
> 
> ...


Soz - didnt realise you'd already tried them (in ear buds) before dicounting them. It was just that more people I have spoken to find them comfy rather than uncomfy, once proper fit is achieved.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

I think we've got our wires crossed.

I still want some in ear buds for portable use. I'm down to 3 at the moment; Sennheiser CX300, Etymotic ER6i and Shure E Series.

The prices range so much; Sennheiser at Â£20, Etymotic at Â£70 and the Shure E3c at Â£90 (Shure E5c are Â£300), I'm not convinced that I'm going to get what I pay for in this instance.

Can anyone on here give a comparison?

The Bose QuietComfort 3 will be for home use only.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

The Shure headphones are more expensive but are very much worth it. I am very impressed with mine - can't remember if they are the Ec3 or Ec2 but they were a lot cheaper off ebay than the usual advertised price and they block out all unwanted sounds yet the quality if very hi fi.

For home I have a pair of Grado SR125s - fantastic quality esp when listened through a dedicated headphone amp although a lot of noise seeps out and I'm always being asking to turn them down. 

[Gary - did you ever upgrade the valves in your MF headphone amp? I vaguely recall discussing this about 2 years ago....]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Widget said:


> I think we've got our wires crossed.
> 
> I still want some in ear buds for portable use. I'm down to 3 at the moment; Sennheiser CX300, Etymotic ER6i and Shure E Series.
> 
> ...


Oh! I tried the Shure and the Etymotics before settling on the Shures ec3, which sounded 'better' to my ears.

Check out these user reviews from non audiophiles:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Shure-E3c-S...a_9/202-6062671-6427011?ie=UTF8&s=electronics

I am about to get some Ec4s as per Jampott, since I have been so pleased with the Ec3s for last two years. 

On price - you tend to get what you pay for with these items.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Gary I am shocked and disappointed to see you recommending in-ear phones. I always imagined you sitting on a train, sporting a massive set of cans that require their own bespoke rucksack for transportation.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Gary I am shocked and disappointed to see you recommending in-ear phones. I always imagined you sitting on a train, sporting a massive set of cans that require their own bespoke rucksack for transportation.


Not I.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

raven said:


> [Gary - did you ever upgrade the valves in your MF headphone amp? I vaguely recall discussing this about 2 years ago....]


My X-Cans MF amp 'disappeared' around the start of my marital difficulties 2 years ago. :? As did some of my DVD s etc, which popped up on ebay...ho hum.

Never got around to upgrading them.

Upgraded my partner instead and got a great deal.


----------

